# Bank Statements (Barclays) - Spouse Visa



## Kbida (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi Guys,

*Re: Bank Statements (Barclays) - Spouse Visa
*
I get issued online bank statements (paperless).

1. They have sent me copies in the post, with an accompanying letter stating that they are copies. Is that sufficient? Or do I need to get them stamped by the bank too?

2. Also do I need any letter from my bank?

Thanks!


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi,

If your online bank statement shows the date it was issued, account details and your name with full postal address (now bankers upload the postal style statements online), then you can use them without any confirmation letter from you banker. Otherwise.....

1. Yes, that'd be okay, provided that letter is on their letterhead

2. No, you've already got one above (1)


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Kbida said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> *Re: Bank Statements (Barclays) - Spouse Visa
> *
> ...


I'm with Barclays and at the time of application we were paperless. Like you I had them send copies, however, you can ask for them to certify them in which case they add a digital stamp to each page. We got the visa with these, so might be worth ringing up and asking again for that. The accompanying letter is the letter from your bank.


----------



## Russia2UK (Aug 3, 2017)

hippoman said:


> I'm with Barclays and at the time of application we were paperless. Like you I had them send copies, however, you can ask for them to certify them in which case they add a digital stamp to each page. We got the visa with these, so might be worth ringing up and asking again for that. The accompanying letter is the letter from your bank.


I'm with Halifax and paperless too. I just printed them online at home and sent them. They have my address, bank motif and account details on 1st page for each month. I did not provide any letter from the bank. They accepted them and never asked me to send in more. Spouse Settlement Visa was granted last month.


----------

